# Giro Swithblade pads falling apart



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a new Giro Switchblade that I am quite pleased with but, the liner pad delaminated almost immediately. It was replaced by the shop from another helmet in stock as Giro said they would warranty it but had no timeline for when they expected replacement pads. I think I have worn the helmet three times with the replacement pads and that one is also delaminating. Shop will ask Giro again what they will do. 

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Not with the Switchblade in particular, but I've had hit or miss experiences with some Giro stuff over the past few years. One was a helmet and the other a pair of shoes (road shoes). The roc-loc strap just snapped one day while putting it on...that was comforting. With the shoes, got back from a ride and found that the carbon sole protectors had just fallen off while riding. I'd had them for a couple of months. Now I have two Kali helmets. To be fair to Giro, they did replace my shoes with a new, upgraded model and zero cost to me and they have been great!


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

Which pads specifically are causing you an issue.
My Switchblade pads are fine.
I did however cut out the forehead front section to allow for install of my sweatbuster padding.

I'm a little concerned that the in-out mechanism of the helmet were it accepts the chin guard may get loose over time....time will tell, so far so good.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

It's the entire front or forehead section. Both inner and outer layers are separating.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

That sucks...
I'm having difficulty wearing googles with the chin bar attached, I snug the helmet up as much as possible but suffer from the above eye brow area of the helmet pushing my googles downward onto the bridge of my nose???

Any suggestions? Other than that I really like this helmet. Googles fit just fine without the chin guard attached.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Same here. It's our low sloping Neanderthal brow. Same with ski helmets for me. I need the smaller goggles like Smith IOs . I almost think I could have fit the small helmet but the medium seemed like I could snug it up fine in the shop and it isn't bouncing around riding at all. I have swapped out from the thick cheek pads to the slimmer ones and the helmet is less prone to migrating down my forehead.

i think part of the reason is that when put the chin bar on, I am descending which means I am low and I have tip my head up more to see and the rolls of skin on the back of my head pushes the rolly deal up. I also loosen that a click or two before descending. Ski racing helmets are cut high at th back for this reason.


----------



## Bradical (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree, but I'm also ready to blame the MIPS feature, it allows the cinching mech inside the helmet to rotate side to side as well as rock forward and back, it's the forward movement that's messing with my googles position.

I hope tightening up my googles a bunch will help?
It may but then they'll probably fog up too easily, not happy with the MIPS


----------



## Bicycle019 (Jan 23, 2004)

This is currently happening on my Giro Montaro. On the 2nd set of brow pads, already splitting on the heat bonded seams. Never happened to any of the many Giro helmets (or Smith/POC) that I have. Have heard this is an issue with '16+ product. Hoping to get a warranty on this.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Here is what you need: Helmet sweat absorbtion systems for Bike, Hard Hat, Welding and any harness type helmet

Been running one of these for a few months now, and love it. Easy to remove and wash, more comfortable than the stock pads, soaks up more sweat, and not expensive.

Been meaning to pick up a few more, I just bought the one until I made sure I liked it.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Same thing with me and a Montara helmet. I ended up gluing the foam back on but it's a temporary fix.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

JACKL said:


> Here is what you need: Helmet sweat absorbtion systems for Bike, Hard Hat, Welding and any harness type helmet
> 
> Been running one of these for a few months now, and love it. Easy to remove and wash, more comfortable than the stock pads, soaks up more sweat, and not expensive.
> 
> Been meaning to pick up a few more, I just bought the one until I made sure I liked it.


I have three of those already but I have to find some Velcro buttons as it does not stick well to what's in the helmet now.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Bradical said:


> That sucks...
> I'm having difficulty wearing googles with the chin bar attached, I snug the helmet up as much as possible but suffer from the above eye brow area of the helmet pushing my googles downward onto the bridge of my nose???
> 
> Any suggestions? Other than that I really like this helmet. Googles fit just fine without the chin guard attached.


I may have a solution for myself. The Roc-lock sat too low at the back even though I had it snapped into the highest poisition. I simply used the single bottom pin and snapped it into the topmost receptacle and I think that will let the helmet sit further back.


----------



## dvd31 (Jul 27, 2014)

Had same problem with 2016 Montaro. Contacted Giro and they sent me pads


----------

